

AOL unloads 40% of its cash on Huffington Post buy - scommab
http://money.cnn.com/2011/02/07/technology/aol_huffington_post/

======
Zpirate
Ariana pulled a Steve Case on 'em!

In related news, AOL down 3.2% in late trading.

Market says "bad move".

~~~
adelevie
Aol execs shouldn't worry about a 3% dip the day after a merger announcement.
They've got really premium content (HuffPo, TC, Weblogs Inc.) and will likely
represent one of the more profitable journalism companies over the next
decade.

